# Wiring for Tenergy Li-Ion 18650 22.2V 7800mAh Battery Pack w/ 18AWG Bare Leads



## RodSten (Jun 14, 2013)

I just purchased a Tenergy Li-Ion 18650 22.2V 7800mAh Battery Pack w/ 18AWG Bare Leads from AllBattery.com to give me more power for trains pulled by Aristocraft Dash 8s in consist. One of the 2 black leads was labeled "charger" and the other black lead and the 2 red leads were unlabeled. All my other batteries have single red and black leads attached to a 2 pin connector. This may be a really silly question, but how am I supposed to connect this battery to a charger and a train? Anyone with any experience with this type of battery?

Thanks very much,
Rod


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Were two leads knotted together? 

My giess is the marked lead and one black lead goes to your charging jack and the other two to your motor/ decoder 

I looked at my purvayor Batteryspace and there was a 22v battrey with a plug on one set and the other two were looped together. 

Hopefully I'll attract more answers... 

John


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rod 
take a ohm meter I thank that black is neg. and red is pos.. check with ohm meter set to DCV and check one black to both reds and then check the other black to both reds if so use the black marked 
charger and one red to your charger and use the other two for power its got to do with Protection Circuit Module (PCB) cut off 18v 
Dick


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not real sure of the terminology here, but could those leads going to the charger be for the balancing of the cells?

http://www.all-battery.com/tenergyt...01322.aspx

Notice the cables that come with this Smart charger.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Rod, 

Two leads are for charging and two leads are for discharging, something like the link below. Call Brian Gibby at Tenergy (aka - all-battery.com) (510)-687-0388 ext. 319. Have him email you a wiring diagram or have him get a tech online to help you. 

http://www.all-battery.com/producti...1065-1.jpg 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rod 
Forget what I said you got your answer from Rick. Do what he says. 
Dick


----------



## RodSten (Jun 14, 2013)

Two leads are for charging and two leads are for discharging, something like the link below. Call Brian Gibby at Tenergy (aka - all-battery.com) (510)-687-0388 ext. 319. Have him email you a wiring diagram or have him get a tech online to help you. 


Rick,

Thanks! I'll give him a call.

Rod


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Be hard to do it for sure with just a meter... 

a good guess would have been common ground between the black leads (could be measured with a good ohmmeter), and only one of the red leads would have power (the output), the other would be charging input... but this would be dicey... 

Greg


----------



## RodSten (Jun 14, 2013)

I contacted AllBattery.com and they told me pretty much what Rick said. The trick is (as they said), the red wires are the same, so you can use either one for charge or discharge, but you must use the black one labeled "charge" for the charger. I tried it and it seemed to work fine.

Thanks very much for the help.

Rod


----------

